

Chrome helper - schroef

What im wondering about is why is does each tab or window in chrome get a helper even when flash isnt really running. Is this also the add-ons running?
======
opless
You really need a [Ask HN] and some meaningful text rather than "Chrome
Helper"

Something like:

[Ask HN] Why does each tab/Window get a helper?

As for the answer, I don't know. It's probably something to do with
sandboxing.

